# new Adire Audio subs Kali



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

Anyone seen this yet? Looks pretty cool

Adire Audio - Kali

4" XBL² motor, 3kW RMS. Dual Aluminum Shorting rings. Nice. I think I shall get a 12" when it's available.

Pics are property of Adire Audio.









































I also saw they have the KH3001 subs which are also 4" coil, but overhung motors.


----------



## GMCtrk (Apr 14, 2018)

Very nice. Curious how they will compare to w7s in sq and spl.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

GMCtrk said:


> Very nice. Curious how they will compare to w7s in sq and spl.


In my opinion theres no comparison. The adire brahma outdoes the w7 already


----------



## GMCtrk (Apr 14, 2018)

ToNasty said:


> GMCtrk said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice. Curious how they will compare to w7s in sq and spl.
> ...


Currently have 2 13w7 and looking for more output but don't want to sacrifice any sq. Adding a third w7 is an option but JL has lost their minds with the latest price increase. Almost $1500 for the 13. Selling a nearly 20 year old model for a price reflecting the latest and greatest on the market.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

GMCtrk said:


> ToNasty said:
> 
> 
> > GMCtrk said:
> ...


There's is a preorder code for adire brahmas right now. 30% off. They are building another batch. That puts them at about 320 a peice. Or so. 

Another thing I have used brahmas since way back before the new owner. The new owner opened the shop up 5 minutes away from my house. I went and picked one up. And got a demo of his car with 2 brahma 10s on 1.5k. And I was amazed


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Well that ain't going under the back seat ?


----------



## GMCtrk (Apr 14, 2018)

ToNasty said:


> GMCtrk said:
> 
> 
> > ToNasty said:
> ...


1 Kali 18" vs 2 13w7. Both on 3.2kW. That's what I'm wondering about here.


----------



## bassace (Oct 31, 2011)

Interesting. I wonder if the Kali and KH are essentially the same driver? Would be interesting to compare the non-XBL2 to the new high powered XBL2 driver. 

The Kali definitely looks like a real "SQL" driver.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

These are expensive damn woofers- you could buy 2 LaVoce 21" and build the box for less than one of these


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

bassace said:


> Interesting. I wonder if the Kali and KH are essentially the same driver? Would be interesting to compare the non-XBL2 to the new high powered XBL2 driver.
> 
> The Kali definitely looks like a real "SQL" driver.


The basket is the same. It looks to be a TI basket which has been used for years on many subwoofers because it works well. The motors are way differant though


----------



## bassace (Oct 31, 2011)

ToNasty said:


> The basket is the same. It looks to be a TI basket which has been used for years on many subwoofers because it works well. The motors are way differant though


Yes on second look the motors do look very different. I initially thought they were using the same magnetic slugs.


----------



## AD Ventium (Mar 22, 2017)

The 18” kali does look very badass especially with that gloss carbon fiber cone.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

bassace said:


> Yes on second look the motors do look very different. I initially thought they were using the same magnetic slugs.


They're completely different based on the topologies. XBL² is a center-hung scheme, where as the KH3001 is a standard overhung topology. The coil in the Kali is (has to be) a lot shorter to be inner-hung, compared to an over-hung motor. If I had to guess, based on the top-plate thickness of the Kali, it's 4" coil is likely about 1" long. The over-hang on the KH3001 tells us that it is probably close to 3" long. They probably do use the same slugs to keep production costs down, but that's where the similarities end.

What they need to make is an XBL² + DDD monstrosity. I've had that image in my head for well over 15 years, hoping someone would step up to the plate.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Obnoxious price. Get realistic with the market :/

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Obnoxious price. Get realistic with the market :/
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


Technically speaking, there is no "market", as in what other manufacturer is offering XBL² subs with 40mm Xmax? I agree that sales volume on these will likely be low, but hey it's their thing.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

There is only a limited run on these. They arent for everyone. I'll be buying atleast 1 for sure

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Obnoxious price. Get realistic with the market :/
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


When I saw this post I took a guess at the pricing and then clicked the link. It is like they are on sale now....lol. Honestly, I don't the price is bad at all for what it is.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I agree the price doesn't seem bad at all. Probably a great sounding woofer with really good output if you have enough power to feed it what it probably wants.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

The way you guys were talking about price I expected it to be like $4000.

$1000 these days for a hi performance sub seems to be about the norm.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

Yea, you gotta pay to play. This isn't a charity that they're running. They have an almost one-of-a-kind product, and it is priced as such. I say almost because there's some other XBL² subs, namely the CSS SDX series, while awesome in their own respect, but they're not on the level of Kali's for sheer output. I had recommended to Andrew the new owner of Adire to implement shorting rings or some kind of flux demodulation control and it sounds like others wanted the same thing as well, as they are here now. CSS's SDX subs also have a triple-shorted motor IIRC, but those are 750-1000W drivers, more on the level of Brahma's.


----------



## GMCtrk (Apr 14, 2018)

Price is very reasonable. See my above comments on jl w7 pricing, not reasonable. The Kali looks incredible. Im getting one. I just need to know if 1 18 will outdo my 2 13w7 in output without sacrificing sq.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

GMCtrk said:


> Price is very reasonable. See my above comments on jl w7 pricing, not reasonable. The Kali looks incredible. Im getting one. I just need to know if 1 18 will outdo my 2 13w7 in output without sacrificing sq.


I'm confused at to what you are calling sq. I assume you are talking about maintaining come control through to high output. 
I've run a w7 12 in the past and I cant imagine ever needing 2 for anything other than spl comps. Danmed thing had my windshield flexing something bad when I got on it . For day to day I used it at maybe 10 percent of its potential output.
What are you running up front?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

GMCtrk said:


> Price is very reasonable. See my above comments on jl w7 pricing, not reasonable. The Kali looks incredible. Im getting one. I just need to know if 1 18 will outdo my 2 13w7 in output without sacrificing sq.


I don't know man. I know what a pair of ported 13w7's will do with a 1000/1 on each. I think the 18" Kali will sound better. Just a wild guess though.


----------



## GMCtrk (Apr 14, 2018)

drop1 said:


> GMCtrk said:
> 
> 
> > Price is very reasonable. See my above comments on jl w7 pricing, not reasonable. The Kali looks incredible. Im getting one. I just need to know if 1 18 will outdo my 2 13w7 in output without sacrificing sq.
> ...


Focal 165 krx2s off a rf p500x2. 

Was your w7 was in a sedan or smaller vehicle? Les volume to pressurize than a Tahoe. Definitely no windshield flex. As far as sq, yes control. Was listening to Tool yesterday at very high levels and the w7s were extremely composed and musical at very high output. I absolutely love having the ability to turn the subs all the way down and when I feel like turn them. It's very visceral.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Stupid question-any idea what box specs are on the Kali and Brahma 15's?


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

mfenske said:


> Stupid question-any idea what box specs are on the Kali and Brahma 15's?


Brahma soecs are posted on the site. Not sure if the kali are posted yet 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCtrk (Apr 14, 2018)

Any thought on what opimal ported enclosure size for the 18? 8 cubic feet?


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

GMCtrk said:


> Any thought on what opimal ported enclosure size for the 18? 8 cubic feet?


There are no T/S specs listed. But your guess it not out of line.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

As soon as they come back into stock, I'll have four 10" Brahma 10D2's. They were 30% off during Labor Day, so I took advantage of that.


----------



## AdireAudio (Jul 5, 2018)

bassace said:


> Interesting. I wonder if the Kali and KH are essentially the same driver? Would be interesting to compare the non-XBL2 to the new high powered XBL2 driver.
> 
> The Kali definitely looks like a real "SQL" driver.


They are not the same driver. The KH is more SPL driven and is an overhung design. The motor has cooling features to help with thermal handling. The Kali is a SQ/SQL subwoofer that is XBL^2. It has dual shorting rings and a custom tooled spider. The 18" version in a ported enclosure will play flat down to 17hz and sealed into the low 20hz range.


----------



## GMCtrk (Apr 14, 2018)

AdireAudio said:


> bassace said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. I wonder if the Kali and KH are essentially the same driver? Would be interesting to compare the non-XBL2 to the new high powered XBL2 driver.
> ...


When will the kali be available for purchase?


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

GMCtrk said:


> When will the kali be available for purchase?


Don't be scared, the website doesn't bite, lol 

https://www.adireaudio.com/


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Does anyone have mounting depth on the Shiva? I need a sub 7 inches or less deep that can get rowdy on less than 1000w


----------



## shizzon (Nov 15, 2018)

drop1 said:


> Does anyone have mounting depth on the Shiva? I need a sub 7 inches or less deep that can get rowdy on less than 1000w


The Adire Audio site states: 

Mounting Depth: 6.00", 7.00" With Pole Vent Spacing for the 12"

The Brahma 10" comes in at 6.50" mounting depth (while the 12" is 7.625") so the 10" may be an option while featuring the XBL^2 motor, more Xmax (28mm one way vs. 16mm) and higher power handling (1000W vs 500W) compared to the Shiva.


----------



## AdireAudio (Jul 5, 2018)

drop1 said:


> Does anyone have mounting depth on the Shiva? I need a sub 7 inches or less deep that can get rowdy on less than 1000w


A 10" Brahma is less than 7". Shiva's having a mounting depth of roughly 6". We are currently OOS of the Shiva, but if you shoot us an email we can direct you to a dealer who has some.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

drop1 said:


> Does anyone have mounting depth on the Shiva? I need a sub 7 inches or less deep that can get rowdy on less than 1000w


I had my 12 on 600ish watts sealed. And it got "rowdy" enough for what it was intended to do

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## AdireAudio (Jul 5, 2018)

GMCtrk said:


> When will the kali be available for purchase?


Pre order is open now. Shipping will be December.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

shizzon said:


> drop1 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have mounting depth on the Shiva? I need a sub 7 inches or less deep that can get rowdy on less than 1000w
> ...


Damn. I keep finding subs I want. That brama 10 has 12mm more throw than my frog gb 10 and will fit the same space. 
How do the new bramas sound? I cant give up my sq.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

drop1 said:


> Damn. I keep finding subs I want. That brama 10 has 12mm more throw than my frog gb 10 and will fit the same space.
> How do the new bramas sound? I cant give up my sq.


They are my favorite sub. They do whatever you want very very well

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

ToNasty said:


> drop1 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn. I keep finding subs I want. That brama 10 has 12mm more throw than my frog gb 10 and will fit the same space.
> ...


Its like w7 in the w 3 size for a fraction of the cost. Want!


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

drop1 said:


> How do the new bramas sound? I cant give up my sq.


If you give me about a week or two, roughly, I will hopefully complete my 10" SQ shootout, which includes (among others) the Bramam 10D2, and my personal favorite (as in the cleanest sub/woofer I have ever heard), the JBL W10GTi.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Oscar said:


> drop1 said:
> 
> 
> > How do the new bramas sound? I cant give up my sq.
> ...


I've got at least that much time. I'm searching for the best SQL sub I can find.

I've got my whole front stage turned down 12 db to let the 1 gb 10 keep up and its annoying.
I'm ready to unleash this best but I have to find the right sub!


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

drop1 said:


> Oscar said:
> 
> 
> > drop1 said:
> ...


Youd like the brahma. I'm picking one up in a few weeks


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

ToNasty said:


> drop1 said:
> 
> 
> > Oscar said:
> ...


I'm heavily considering it right now. I've never heard anything but good about the older ones. 
I need a single sub that can go from pure sq to pulsing, pounding, throbbing bass with a twist of the volume. I've got a 110db front stage easily. This poor gb 10 doesnt know what to do with it.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

drop1 said:


> I'm heavily considering it right now. I've never heard anything but good about the older ones.
> I need a single sub that can go from pure sq to pulsing, pounding, throbbing bass with a twist of the volume. I've got a 110db front stage easily. This poor gb 10 doesnt know what to do with it.


You would have loved the old skool RE 10" XXX. My 12" was a beast. 1600W RMS, 32mm Xmax, SQL to the max.

Ah, good times, they were.










The new Brahma-X is the closest re-incarnation of it. Don't know when it will be released though.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Oscar said:


> drop1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm heavily considering it right now. I've never heard anything but good about the older ones.
> ...


I may just throw a gb 12 in here for now while I hunt down the perfect sub for my needs.


----------



## JMikeK (Jan 2, 2019)

drop1 said:


> I may just throw a gb 12 in here for now while I hunt down the perfect sub for my needs.


I don't understand why you keep complaining about and buying AF subs. There is other stuff out there if you don't like them.

A lot of people are saying these 15" Peerless subs are just perfect in a 2 cube box. You can really put some power to them too.

https://www.parts-express.com/peerl...-188pr01-04-15-high-power-subwoofer--264-1652


----------



## bassace (Oct 31, 2011)

AdireAudio said:


> They are not the same driver. The KH is more SPL driven and is an overhung design. The motor has cooling features to help with thermal handling. The Kali is a SQ/SQL subwoofer that is XBL^2. It has dual shorting rings and a custom tooled spider. The 18" version in a ported enclosure will play flat down to 17hz and sealed into the low 20hz range.


Any chance you guys resurrect the Parthenon... and slap a 24" or 36" cone on that beast? :laugh:


----------



## javcolin (Nov 12, 2018)

Oscar said:


> drop1 said:
> 
> 
> > How do the new bramas sound? I cant give up my sq.
> ...


I have always read good things about the gti jbl subs. Are they really that good?

What makes them so special you would say?

Looking forward to your shootout results as I need the best sql 10" sub.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

JMikeK said:


> drop1 said:
> 
> 
> > I may just throw a gb 12 in here for now while I hunt down the perfect sub for my needs.
> ...


Keep? I've never done that. I had 2 10s. I still have one. I can get them cheap. A 12 will have more output than a 10. Those are my reasons.


----------



## AdireAudio (Jul 5, 2018)

Oscar said:


> You would have loved the old skool RE 10" XXX. My 12" was a beast. 1600W RMS, 32mm Xmax, SQL to the max.
> 
> Ah, good times, they were.
> 
> ...



The Brahma X is ready to ship in 15". 12" will be available in a couple weeks.


----------



## AdireAudio (Jul 5, 2018)

bassace said:


> Any chance you guys resurrect the Parthenon... and slap a 24" or 36" cone on that beast? :laugh:



We do have access to a Parthenon so..........


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

It is cool to see all the new products coming out of Adire. Based on my conversations with Andrew on Saturday, I'm really excited about all of the big (and not so big) things coming down the pike.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

What kind of output can I expect from a single bhrahma 12 on 1000w sealed? Anyone got a guess?


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

137-139db


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

rayray881 said:


> 137-139db


On music? If you say yes I will order one Express shipped to my house lol. I only need a SOLID 125 db.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

drop1 said:


> On music? If you say yes I will order one Express shipped to my house lol. I only need a SOLID 125 db.


It really depends on the car, high end in a hatch - mid to high 140's, low end - high 130's to low 140's. My subs are 12 db quieter in the backseat than they are in the hatch.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

ckirocz28 said:


> It really depends on the car, high end in a hatch - mid to high 140's, low end - high 130's to low 140's. My subs are 12 db quieter in the backseat than they are in the hatch.


Totally agree. Just like I got a demo of the Andrew's (adire owner) daily car. It was 2 brahma 10s on an arc audio 1600 or something like that ported. I think it matters a 147 or 148. But it surprised the living **** out of me. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

I can do 125db on music all day with any decent sub and 1000 watts in my hatchback. If you have a 1000 watt sub stage, 125 should be cake in nearly any vehicle.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

ToNasty said:


> Totally agree. Just like I got a demo of the Andrew's (adire owner) daily car. It was 2 brahma 10s on an arc audio 1600 or something like that ported. I think it matters a 147 or 148. But it surprised the living **** out of me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


How big was that box? Brahma's and SDX12's require some insanely long ports.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

ckirocz28 said:


> How big was that box? Brahma's and SDX12's require some insanely long ports.


No clue but I dont see it being over 2 cubes net

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

ToNasty said:


> No clue but I dont see it being over 2 cubes net
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I was talking total gross size, external, I should've specified that.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

ckirocz28 said:


> I was talking total gross size, external, I should've specified that.


It fit in the rear most area of a mini cooper subs and port up

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

ToNasty said:


> It fit in the rear most area of a mini cooper subs and port up
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Ok, thanks. I was just trying to imagine the external size of a ported box for subs like those. Slot ported or round?


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

ckirocz28 said:


> Ok, thanks. I was just trying to imagine the external size of a ported box for subs like those. Slot ported or round?


Slot. Subs on left and right with port in the middle 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

ToNasty said:


> Slot. Subs on left and right with port in the middle
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Thanks, again. I was curious because all of the port area calculators I've seen recommend a port area nearly the same as the Sd of those subs (for about double the rated power) and between 6 and 18 feet long! They are really NOT optimized for ported enclosures, but if you can tolerate port compression they're ok with much smaller ports. But, I hear they're obscenely loud ported.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

rayray881 said:


> I can do 125db on music all day with any decent sub and 1000 watts in my hatchback. If you have a 1000 watt sub stage, 125 should be cake in nearly any vehicle.


My subs are a foot off the back wall of the truck pointed at the passenger door as that gives me the best response and helps align in to the mids best. I can get over 125 db but it doesnt sound good. Too boomy and bloomy no matter the eq. 
The 1 10 sealed sounds great but gives up at about 118 db. That's when distorion starts taking over and it no longer sounds tight. Really want to get my hands on one of these brahmas. Either 2 10s or 1 12.

I really want to get my hands on a brahma bad.


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

What’s the max size room you have for an enclosure in cuft? 
There is also a point where you get to with the volume knob and sq starts going out the window. Probably why most of the judging at comps is done below 100db. Details start to fall apart the louder you go.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm to the point that I'm about to buy a Brahma 12.

Money no option, should I get a tumult 12 instead? It has more xmax on the same power.

Which would be better for sq?


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

drop1 said:


> I'm to the point that I'm about to buy a Brahma 12.
> 
> Money no option, should I get a tumult 12 instead? It has more xmax on the same power.
> 
> Which would be better for sq?


I havent had any time with the tumult. But I know a few California sq guys that went to the tumult only running 600ish watts to it.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

ToNasty said:


> drop1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm to the point that I'm about to buy a Brahma 12.
> ...


I would be giving it the 1000w rms recommended. Its almost $200 more than the brahma and but with that extended xmax I would think I'd get more ouput at lower distortion. Hopefully Adire will chime in because I am ready to buy, one way or the other.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

drop1 said:


> I really want to get my hands on a brahma bad.


Do it!

If I was in the market for subs, they would be at the top of my list...


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

drop1 said:


> I'm to the point that I'm about to buy a Brahma 12.
> 
> Money no option, should I get a tumult 12 instead? It has more xmax on the same power.
> 
> Which would be better for sq?


That really depends on your airspace and if you're going to upgrade your sub amp in the future.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

ckirocz28 said:


> drop1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm to the point that I'm about to buy a Brahma 12.
> ...


I don't understand . Both are 1000w rms.


My amp options as of right now are,

Mmats hifi 4250 bridged to 800w at 4 ohm
Mmats hifi 6150 bridged to 1000w at 1 ohm
Jl 1200/1 at 1.5 to 4 ohm.

I am not limited by airspace. I can put it in whatever sized box it needs.


With those options which would you do?


----------



## GMCtrk (Apr 14, 2018)

What's the difference between the brahma x and tumult?


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

GMCtrk said:


> What's the difference between the brahma x and tumult?


All I see is the tumult has much more xmax on the same power. I'm sure thered a lot more to it. I'm going with the brahma. It's more than I need. 

I think I'm going to dedicate the whole mmats hifi 4250 to it. That amp bridges out to 800w x2, so 800 per coil. Should keep her nice and crisp.

I need to make up my mind though because I need to choose dual 4 or dual 2 ohm.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

GMCtrk said:


> What's the difference between the brahma x and tumult?


Pretty sure motor force and spider packs are differant


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

ToNasty said:


> GMCtrk said:
> 
> 
> > What's the difference between the brahma x and tumult?
> ...


I was just talking to David over at MMATS about amplification for the Brahma 12. He suggested the MMATS M 2000.1. That's 2000w at 1 ohm so I'd have plenty of headroom. They make a 2000.2 for a 2 ohm load. I need to bush up on ohm load and how it affects control. 

I know I'm going with a Brahma but im not quite sure how I want to power it. I considered the tumult but after doing a good bit of reading the brahma seems more fit for my needs.


----------



## pw91686 (Apr 1, 2015)

drop1 said:


> I was just talking to David over at MMATS about amplification for the Brahma 12. He suggested the MMATS M 2000.1. That's 2000w at 1 ohm so I'd have plenty of headroom. They make a 2000.2 for a 2 ohm load. I need to bush up on ohm load and how it affects control.
> 
> I know I'm going with a Brahma but im not quite sure how I want to power it. I considered the tumult but after doing a good bit of reading the brahma seems more fit for my needs.


i'm doing 2 of them ported on a crossfire c7-3k at 2 ohms, so over 3000 watts for the pair, plenty of headroom as well.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

drop1 said:


> I don't understand . Both are 1000w rms.
> 
> 
> My amp options as of right now are,
> ...


I'd go with the higher excursion Tumult, but even though they're both rated at 1000 watts, either one will need near 2000 watts to approach Xmax on music in an ideal sized box (more airspace = less power handling). They're rated at 1000 watts on a continuous sine wave input for a specific amount of time, I'm not sure how long, but it's a thermal power handling rating.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

ckirocz28 said:


> drop1 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand . Both are 1000w rms.
> ...


I'm waiting on a possible sale of a brahma to me. Dont know if I have the patience to wait though lol. I'm already looking at mmats 2000w Amps to match mmats hifi's.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

drop1 said:


> I was just talking to David over at MMATS about amplification for the Brahma 12. He suggested the MMATS M 2000.1. That's 2000w at 1 ohm so I'd have plenty of headroom. They make a 2000.2 for a 2 ohm load. I need to bush up on ohm load and how it affects control.
> 
> I know I'm going with a Brahma but im not quite sure how I want to power it. I considered the tumult but after doing a good bit of reading the brahma seems more fit for my needs.


Nevermind about the Tumult, but you'll still need a lot of power for the Brahma. That MMATS 2000.1 might just be the right amp, don't worry about control (damping factor), those are great amps.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

ckirocz28 said:


> drop1 said:
> 
> 
> > I was just talking to David over at MMATS about amplification for the Brahma 12. He suggested the MMATS M 2000.1. That's 2000w at 1 ohm so I'd have plenty of headroom. They make a 2000.2 for a 2 ohm load. I need to bush up on ohm load and how it affects control.
> ...


Well they come in the same housing as my hifi 6150 and 4250 and that makes me happy as I want to display them all in a row under the rear seats.


----------



## AdireAudio (Jul 5, 2018)

drop1 said:


> I'm to the point that I'm about to buy a Brahma 12.
> 
> Money no option, should I get a tumult 12 instead? It has more xmax on the same power.
> 
> Which would be better for sq?


The Brahma is built to be a great daily subwoofer. Good output, low distortion and will sound really really good. The Tumult is our SQ subwoofer. Low distortion, great extension and great transient response. The Tumult is being used by a couple competitors here in California that won their class at state finals. The Tumult is a significantly larger subwoofer overall compared to the Brahma (220mm width vs 190mm width). 




GMCtrk said:


> What's the difference between the brahma x and tumult?


The difference between the 2 is voice coil and suspension. The BX has an aluminum coil and stiffer suspension. The Tumult uses a copper coil and softer suspension.


----------



## GMCtrk (Apr 14, 2018)

So I take it the tumult will also be better for sq than the kali?


----------



## AdireAudio (Jul 5, 2018)

GMCtrk said:


> So I take it the tumult will also be better for sq than the kali?


No I would not say that. The Kali will extend into low bass frequencies with absolute authority. In initial testing and modeling (as an 18") the Kali will play flat to 17hz ported and into the low 20's sealed. It is very much a SQ based subwoofer (low distortion, low inductance etc), it is just on a very large scale.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

AdireAudio said:


> drop1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm to the point that I'm about to buy a Brahma 12.
> ...



I dont like distorion in subs. I do like transits with tons of authority. I dont like hearing the sub bass. I just want to feel it.

Based on that alone would the tumult be better than the brahma for my desires ?


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Someone help me out. When Adire speaks of great transient response does this mean better power and sharper attack behind kick drums? I'm trying to understand how this translates to dance music.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

drop1 said:


> Someone help me out. When Adire speaks of great transient response does this mean better power and sharper attack behind kick drums? I'm trying to understand how this translates to dance music.


Get a brahma. You'll ne happy


----------



## mikechec9 (Dec 1, 2006)

drop1 said:


> Someone help me out. When Adire speaks of great transient response does this mean better power and sharper attack behind kick drums? I'm trying to understand how this translates to dance music.


In my experience it means it is an extremely accurate sub. Most realistic I have heard to date. However, the even order harmonics traditionally associated with subs is absent...or all but absent. It’s a dry accurate/transparent bass. Quite the opposite of a W7 in that regard for instance (I’ve owned and love both). I.e., authentic instruments are reproduced absolutely fantastically. Sounds like a set of real drums. Synthesized bass like 808, however, did not sound as pleasant to me. 
And unless they changed the power handling, I would not throw 1600 watts at a Brahma...not again anyway. I did the 800w/coil and it didn’t turn out so well. 800 all in should be plenty. Unless they changed the power handling ratings or the method by which they quantify the rating.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

drop1 said:


> Someone help me out. When Adire speaks of great transient response does this mean better power and sharper attack behind kick drums? I'm trying to understand how this translates to dance music.


The "sharper attack" usually associated with bass happens well into the midrange and even treble frequencies. Clean/clear midrange and treble help with our perception of bass "attack" believe it or not. Yes there is transient capabiility to speak of in the bass range, but what we typically regard as "attack" are much higher in frequency. On the other hand, overhang and group delay can affect how bass is reproduced in and of itself. Too high of a Qtc and you get lots of overhang, aka ringing. Tune much lower than Fs and you get lots of group delay. I don't listen to dance music though, I listen to death metal, and at home I own a set of very high resolution music monitors (Legacy Calibres), and the best attributes of the bass section actually come from the tweeters, which are ultra-low distortion. Bass guitar and real kick drums just came alive, like I had never heard before.

Low distortion bass can still help with "attack", because you wouldn't have the sub spewing out garbage frequencies (harmonic distortion) in the midbass and even midrange where they do not belong. The _natural _harmonics of the instruments is what is otherwise covered up by distortion artifacts caused by the lower-frequency fundamentals in an otherwise inferior subwoofer.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

drop1 said:


> Someone help me out. When Adire speaks of great transient response does this mean better power and sharper attack behind kick drums? I'm trying to understand how this translates to dance music.


Dance music doesn't have drums (not real ones, anyway). 
Just get the damn Brahma already! You'll be very happy with it; very very low distortion and insane spl from one sub.
To actually answer your question......YES!


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

ckirocz28 said:


> drop1 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone help me out. When Adire speaks of great transient response does this mean better power and sharper attack behind kick drums? I'm trying to understand how this translates to dance music.
> ...


I just ordered it. I was trying to wait on someone who had one here in town unused but hes caught up with finals and this is holding my whole sub /amprack build up. 

Hope it's worth it. It looks like a w7 but better and cheaper. If that's the case I should be more than happy.


----------



## mikechec9 (Dec 1, 2006)

Look forward to hearing your perspective on it. I think you will be pleased.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

mikechec9 said:


> Look forward to hearing your perspective on it. I think you will be pleased.


Im hopeful. We will see.


----------



## bassace (Oct 31, 2011)

drop1 said:


> Im hopeful. We will see.


How do you like that HiFi-4250D vs other amplifiers you've owned? I wonder if the amplification section is the same as their other class D amps.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

drop1 said:


> I just ordered it. I was trying to wait on someone who had one here in town unused but hes caught up with finals and this is holding my whole sub /amprack build up.
> 
> Hope it's worth it. It looks like a w7 but better and cheaper. If that's the case I should be more than happy.


It's about time! Make sure you put it in the sweet spot in your truck. And let us know what you think. I don't think there is a recent review of Brahma's around here.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

ckirocz28 said:


> It's about time! Make sure you put it in the sweet spot in your truck. And let us know what you think. I don't think there is a recent review of Brahma's around here.


Theres no reviews because people already know the awesomeness in which they contain (I worded it like that to sound smarter)

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

ToNasty said:


> Theres no reviews because people already know the awesomeness in which they contain (I worded it like that to sound smarter)


I don't even know what that means, but I do know that my next sub(s) is a Brahma


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

DavidRam said:


> I don't even know what that means, but I do know that my next sub(s) is a Brahma


You won't be sorry. It's my favorite sub. Believe me when I found out adire opened back up literally 5 minutes away from my house. I went home and touched myself inappropriately 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

ckirocz28 said:


> drop1 said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered it. I was trying to wait on someone who had one here in town unused but hes caught up with finals and this is holding my whole sub /amprack build up.
> ...


The whole reason for me choosing a single sub was to be able to put it in the sweet spot. I really like the 2 frog gb 10s ported but I have to keep a seat raised and it takes up a ton of room .


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

bassace said:


> drop1 said:
> 
> 
> > Im hopeful. We will see.
> ...


I have the 6150 and 4250. Currently just running the 4250 on midbass and tweeters. Yes 250 per tweeter . I cant Speak to the Amps architecture but I can say definitely for m, they **** on the jl HD. Smoother, louder more realistic and alive.

With the jl HD I had solid center , and solid sides but all that detail and atmosphere was hard to get for me with the HD's. The mmats amps really brought my system to life and I love them.

David over at mmats described them and differences I would hear compared to the jls and in my opinion he was right on the money and I'm super happy with the amps!


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

ToNasty said:


> Theres no reviews because people already know the awesomeness in which they contain (I worded it like that to sound smarter)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I can't argue with any of that.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

ToNasty said:


> You won't be sorry. It's my favorite sub. Believe me when I found out adire opened back up literally 5 minutes away from my house. I went home and touched myself inappropriately
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Wouldn't it have been more appropriate to go over there and touch someone else inappropriately, as a thank you?


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

ckirocz28 said:


> Wouldn't it have been more appropriate to go over there and touch someone else inappropriately, as a thank you?


I have some standards 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

What sized sealed box for the brahma 12? What size ported box and port volume for 28hz tuning?


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

If a slot port was 2"x 14" how long would it need to be.

My thoughts were to try just a box with a completely open end and use the length of the box as a port. Like this? So box length would determine port volume . Could this work?


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

drop1 said:


> What sized sealed box for the brahma 12? What size ported box and port volume for 28hz tuning?


Somewhere near a cubic foot sealed, I don't know about ported.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

ckirocz28 said:


> Somewhere near a cubic foot sealed, I don't know about ported.


Sealed 1 cube net. Ported it's around 1.5-2 cubes. Their website tells you everything 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

drop1 said:


> If a slot port was 2"x 14" how long would it need to be.
> 
> My thoughts were to try just a box with a completely open end and use the length of the box as a port. Like this? So box length would determine port volume . Could this work?


That would be a transmission line enclosure, and would be huge, like remove your backseat huge.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

These are from adire site









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

ckirocz28 said:


> drop1 said:
> 
> 
> > If a slot port was 2"x 14" how long would it need to be.
> ...


It would need to be that big when the whole 16" x 60" incy enclosure is only 2 or 3 inches thick?


----------



## dsquared (Aug 10, 2016)

Did you get the MMATS 4K drop ?


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

drop1 said:


> It would need to be that big when the whole 16" x 60" incy enclosure is only 2 or 3 inches thick?


Well, that sort of enclosure needs a port area nearly the same as the Sd of the sub, much smaller would severely cripple everything. Stick with sealed for the Brahma; ported is ok, but avoiding port compression and chuffing is a tall order for a Brahma (they really need a large long port). Just try it sealed first, then you can research and plan for a ported box later, if you still think you need it.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

ckirocz28 said:


> Well, that sort of enclosure needs a port area nearly the same as the Sd of the sub, much smaller would severely cripple everything. Stick with sealed for the Brahma; ported is ok, but avoiding port compression and chuffing is a tall order for a Brahma (they really need a large long port). Just try it sealed first, then you can research and plan for a ported box later, if you still think you need it.


Agreed. Try sealed first. Anyone would be pleasantly surprised 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

ckirocz28 said:


> drop1 said:
> 
> 
> > It would need to be that big when the whole 16" x 60" incy enclosure is only 2 or 3 inches thick?
> ...


I'm definitely trying sealed first. I prefer sealed sound. If its enough fantastic. I'm just exploring possibilities and trying to relearn all this. In my 20s all this box crap was second nature. I've forgotten quite a bit in the last 20 years.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

dsquared said:


> Did you get the MMATS 4K drop ?


I'm getting the m2000.1 2000w at 1 ohm. That's more than enough. I wont ever add a second sub unless I do a blow through, which isnt likely.

Still toying with the idea of the 3000.1 though as its only a couple hundred dollars more.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Cant wait for yall to see my box/amp rack. Its gonna be slick af


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

drop1 said:


> I'm definitely trying sealed first. I prefer sealed sound. If its enough fantastic. I'm just exploring possibilities and trying to relearn all this. In my 20s all this box crap was second nature. I've forgotten quite a bit in the last 20 years.


There really weren't any subs like the Brahma 20 years ago, not in car audio, I think Adire was around then but no one new about them outside home theater. Let me put it this way, one Brahma 12 will seriously outdo 4 Kicker Competion 12's (from 20 years ago) in spl and sq.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

ckirocz28 said:


> drop1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm definitely trying sealed first. I prefer sealed sound. If its enough fantastic. I'm just exploring possibilities and trying to relearn all this. In my 20s all this box crap was second nature. I've forgotten quite a bit in the last 20 years.
> ...


That sounds like a beautiful thing though I wont be using a fraction of that output.. I need 125db. I want 130. 

As far as 20 years ago, my bestie had 2 jl w1 12s on an Orion red that was almost as loud as any vehicle I've ever heard. He had them in a half camper behind our heads and they could knock crao off the walls in stores. They would shake the whole building so badly you could hear the tin trying to break lose if the screws. Later I had about the same with only a pair of w6 v2s in a box I designed. That was in an explorer amd the junction where the windshield meets the roof would flex inches.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

drop1 said:


> That sounds like a beautiful thing though I wont be using a fraction of that output.. I need 125db. I want 130.
> 
> As far as 20 years ago, my bestie had 2 jl w1 12s on an Orion red that was almost as loud as any vehicle I've ever heard. He had them in a half camper behind our heads and they could knock crao off the walls in stores. They would shake the whole building so badly you could hear the tin trying to break lose if the screws. Later I had about the same with only a pair of w6 v2s in a box I designed. That was in an explorer amd the junction where the windshield meets the roof would flex inches.


If you're gonna stick with "I want 130 db", then stay sealed, it'll sound better.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

drop1 said:


> ckirocz28 said:
> 
> 
> > drop1 said:
> ...


Keep in mind you might get your 130 but it wont sound like it.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

ToNasty said:


> Keep in mind you might get your 130 but it wont sound like it.


It'll feel like it though.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

ckirocz28 said:


> ToNasty said:
> 
> 
> > Keep in mind you might get your 130 but it wont sound like it.
> ...


That's EXACTLY what I want. I'm looking for music, not pressure on my ears.

I want to feel those massive kicks to the chest without it being muddy in the crossover region.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

drop1 said:


> Someone help me out. When Adire speaks of great transient response does this mean better power and sharper attack behind kick drums? I'm trying to understand how this translates to dance music.


Really couldn't pick a better sub then in my opinion


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

I have a question for Adire.

How long does it typically take to ship a sub? I ordered on the 11th and got an order confirmation but nothing beyond that.

I paid double on shipping, about $80 I believe, for slightly expedited shipping.

It doesnt make a lot of sense to me to offer expedited shipping if the order processing isnt expedited as well. Maybe there is a statement on the site I missed stating approximate shipping times? Not really complaining, just anxious and curious.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

drop1 said:


> That's EXACTLY what I want. I'm looking for music, not pressure on my ears.
> 
> I want to feel those massive kicks to the chest without it being muddy in the crossover region.


You'll feel the pressure on your ears, too, that's just SPL.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

They shipped mine UPS, which is 5 days for regular shipping. Did you confirm if it was in-stock available for immediate shipping?


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

drop1 said:


> I have a question for Adire.
> 
> How long does it typically take to ship a sub? I ordered on the 11th and got an order confirmation but nothing beyond that.
> 
> ...


Expedited shipping is exactly that, expedited shipping. They'll send a shipping notification when it ships. Keep in mind that they have other customers that came before you, they also might not be building in-house, so they could be waiting on a shipment to come in before orders go out.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

drop1 said:


> I have a question for Adire.
> 
> How long does it typically take to ship a sub? I ordered on the 11th and got an order confirmation but nothing beyond that.
> 
> ...


He hasn't been on the forum in 3 days. Were you looking for the slowest way to ask about your order? Carrier pigeon maybe? Jesus, pick up a phone and call them. Why ask on a forum??


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

drop1 said:


> I have a question for Adire.
> 
> How long does it typically take to ship a sub? I ordered on the 11th and got an order confirmation but nothing beyond that.
> 
> ...


Email Adire on the website. Andrew will respond via email. I tried calling but had much better luck with email


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Patriot83 said:


> drop1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question for Adire.
> ...


He answered email. I have a tracking number now. The way he talked these are built as ordered so the delay makes sense.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Someone earlier mentioned the brahma wanst ideal for ported applications. I'm going to try it sealed first but am developing a backup plan.

Would a horn like port like this help to keep the port noise down? My box will be 5 ft long so getting enough length isnt an issue. More concerned with port velocity. 

This is a rough sketch of what I'm thinking ...


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Brahma works well in ported. I've heard it myself in the owners car


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

drop1 said:


> He answered email. I have a tracking number now. The way he talked these are built as ordered so the delay makes sense.


I waited a while for mine because I ordered mid production. I was totally fine with that. Give us your thoughts once you get it installed


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Patriot83 said:


> drop1 said:
> 
> 
> > He answered email. I have a tracking number now. The way he talked these are built as ordered so the delay makes sense.
> ...


I definitely will.


My test box is 8x12x12 internal sealed. Is that enough or should I build a new test box a full cube?


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

drop1 said:


> Patriot83 said:
> 
> 
> > drop1 said:
> ...


Add some polyfill and give it a go


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

drop1 said:


> I definitely will.
> 
> 
> My test box is 8x12x12 internal sealed. Is that enough or should I build a new test box a full cube?


0.66 cubic feet, you'll be damn close to going under the ideal volume, throw some polyfill in it, about 16 ounces. If it doesn't get low enough, then try a larger box, or if you're trying to pass the time until the sub arrives, build it now.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

drop1 said:


> Someone earlier mentioned the brahma wanst ideal for ported applications. I'm going to try it sealed first but am developing a backup plan.
> 
> Would a horn like port like this help to keep the port noise down? My box will be 5 ft long so getting enough length isnt an issue. More concerned with port velocity.
> 
> This is a rough sketch of what I'm thinking ...


In a word no. You're better off with aeroports.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Oscar said:


> drop1 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone earlier mentioned the brahma wanst ideal for ported applications. I'm going to try it sealed first but am developing a backup plan.
> ...


My box will be 2 inches deep. Not exactly sure how I'd get Aero's in there.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

ckirocz28 said:


> drop1 said:
> 
> 
> > I definitely will.
> ...


Its already stuffed from when I had the gb 10 in it. I just plan to cut the hole larger and reverse mount the sub since that's how I plan to install it.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: new Adire Audio subs Kali VETERAN'S DAY SALE 20% OFF EVERYTHING !!! "veteran20"*

VETERAN'S DAY SALE 20% OFF EVERYTHING !!!

Use Code: veteran20


----------



## GMCtrk (Apr 14, 2018)

Has anyone used the Kali yet, preferably 18". Would love to hear some real world feedback. I'm still looking for a definitive upgrade over my dual 13w7s.


----------

